
Show HN: A content recommender with NLP algorithms in just three lines of code - lizmrush
https://algorithmia.com/recommends
======
lizmrush
Hi HN, We build this content recommender based on our web scraping and natural
language processing algorithms for anyone to use by including it in your
markup or with our WordPress & Drupal plugins. The goal is to surface your own
content and provide actually relevant recommendations without cross-domain
tracking, ads, or third-party content. Check out the demo and sample generated
HTML--we'll be around to answer any questions!

